# Obama Launches White House Bid



## ZECH (Jan 16, 2007)

http://apnews.excite.com/article/20070116/D8MMJ9E81.html


Jan 16, 3:24 PM (ET)

By NEDRA PICKLER

(AP) Democratic Sen. Barack Obama of Illinois speaks at a scholarship breakfast Monday, Jan. 15, 2007,...
Full Image 



WASHINGTON (AP) - Sen. Barack Obama launched a historic campaign Tuesday to become the first black president of the United States and immediately tried to turn his political inexperience into an asset with voters seeking change.

The freshman Illinois senator - and top contender for the Democratic nomination - said the past six years have left the country in a precarious place and he promoted himself as the standard-bearer for a new kind of politics.

"Our leaders in Washington seem incapable of working together in a practical, commonsense way," Obama said in a video posted on his Web site. "Politics has become so bitter and partisan, so gummed up by money and influence, that we can't tackle the big problems that demand solutions. And that's what we have to change first."

Obama filed paperwork forming a presidential exploratory committee that allows him to raise money and put together a campaign structure. He is expected to announce a full-fledged candidacy on Feb. 10 in Springfield, Ill., where he can tap into the legacy of hometown hero Abraham Lincoln.



Obama's soft-spoken appeal on the stump, his unique background, his opposition to the Iraq war and his fresh face set him apart in a competitive race that also is expected to include front-runner Sen. Hillary Rodham Clinton of New York.

Obama has uncommon political talents, drawing adoring crowds even among the studious voters in New Hampshire during a much-hyped visit there last month. His star has risen on the force of his personality and message of hope - helped along by celebrity endorsements from the likes of Oprah Winfrey, billionaire investor Warren Buffett and actors Matt Damon and Edward Norton.

"I certainly didn't expect to find myself in this position a year ago," said Obama, who added that as he talked to Americans about a possible presidential campaign, "I've been struck by how hungry we all are for a different kind of politics."

The 45-year-old has few accomplishments on the national stage after serving little more than two years in the Senate. But at a time when many voters say they are unhappy with the direction of the country, a lack of experience in the nation's capital may not be a liability.

"The decisions that have been made in Washington these past six years, and the problems that have been ignored, have put our country in a precarious place," Obama said.

He said people are struggling financially, dependence on foreign oil threatens the environment and national security and "we're still mired in a tragic and costly war that should have never been waged."

Clinton is expected to announce her presidential campaign within days, but her spokesman said there would be no comment on Obama's decision from the Clinton camp. Back from Iraq, she abruptly canceled a Capitol Hill news conference minutes after word of Obama's announcement, citing the unavailability of a New York congressman to participate.

Other Democrats who have announced a campaign or exploratory committee are 2004 vice presidential nominee John Edwards, former Iowa Gov. Tom Vilsack, Connecticut Sen. Chris Dodd and Ohio Rep. Dennis Kucinich. Sens. John Kerry of Massachusetts and Joe Biden of Delaware and New Mexico Gov. Bill Richardson also are considering a run.

Obama's decision was relatively low-key after months of hype, with no speech or media appearance to accompany his online announcement. He said he will discuss a presidential campaign with people around the country before his Feb. 10 event, and he wasted no time calling key activists Tuesday.

New Hampshire lobbyist Jim Demers talked with Obama for about five minutes. "He is extremely pumped and excited that this campaign is coming together," said Demers, who accompanied Obama on his visit to the state last month.

Obama's quick rise to national prominence began with his keynote speech at the 2004 Democratic National Convention and his election to the Senate that year. He's written two best-selling autobiographies - "The Audacity of Hope: Thoughts on Reclaiming the American Dream" and "Dreams from My Father: A Story of Race and Inheritance."

Obama was born in Honolulu, Hawaii, where his parents met while studying at the University of Hawaii. His father was black and from Kenya; his mother, white and from Wichita, Kan.

Obama's parents divorced when he was two and his father returned to Kenya. His mother later married an Indonesian student and the family moved to Jakarta. Obama returned to Hawaii when he was 10 to live with his maternal grandparents.

He graduated from Columbia University and Harvard Law School, where he was the first African-American elected editor of the Harvard Law Review. Obama settled in Chicago, where he joined a law firm, helped local churches establish job training programs and met his future wife, Michelle Robinson. They have two daughters, Malia and Sasha.

In 1996, he was elected to the Illinois state Senate, where he earned a reputation as a consensus-building Democrat who was strongly liberal on social and economic issues, backing gay rights, abortion rights, gun control, universal health care and tax breaks for the poor.

The retirement of Republican Sen. Peter Fitzgerald of Illinois in 2004 drew a raft of candidates to the Democratic primary, but Obama easily outdistanced his competitors. He was virtually assured of victory in the general election when the designated Republican candidate was forced from the race by scandal late in the election.

Obama insisted during the 2004 campaign and through his first year in the Senate that he had no intention of running for president, but by late 2006 his public statements had begun to leave open that possibility.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2007)

If he puts hydraulics on the presidential limo, I'm moving to Canada.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 16, 2007)

No you aren't we don't want some Irish wop.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> No you aren't we don't want some Irish wop.



They have racism in Canada? I'm there!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 16, 2007)

Even better we don't have mexicans.

However we do have squaws with a shit load of land treaty problems, that is bullshit.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Even better we don't have mexicans.



But you have French people.



IainDaniel said:


> However we do have squaws with a shit load of land treaty problems, that is bullshit.



Is it still legal to kill them?


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 16, 2007)

Unless Giulliani (sp?) is running, I'm voting for the black guy.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> But you have French people.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it still legal to kill them?




Unfortunately Yes we do have french people, but they have the best strippers.

No it is no longer legal to kill them since our government got scared last time they did.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 16, 2007)

FatCatMC said:


> Unless Giulliani (sp?) is running, I'm voting for the black guy.



Jesse Jackson is running too?


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 16, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> Jesse Jackson is running too?



Oh, not that one. The one that has the cool hair.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 16, 2007)

FatCatMC said:


> Oh, not that one. The one that has the cool hair.



Don King?


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 16, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> Don King?



Oh, I forgot about his cool hair. Yeah, him too.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 16, 2007)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/2006/07/bullhump.html


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 16, 2007)

maniclion said:


> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/2006/07/bullhump.html





Fuck that midget!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 16, 2007)

Jesus, were in trouble.  Then again, this molotto (sp?) is FOR abortion rights, so who knows.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2007)

Joking aside, he's way too inexperienced.

Also, it's interesting that _none _of the usual suspects among black activists are supporting him.


----------



## studen77 (Jan 16, 2007)

maniclion said:


> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/2006/07/bullhump.html


ROLF ROLF ROFL!!!!!!!!
Damn! Why is he tryin to *uck the midget? That midget has abig ass though..maybe that's why


----------



## studen77 (Jan 16, 2007)

maniclion said:


> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/2006/07/bullhump.html



damnit that is so hilarious man. That has to be the most humiliating thing in all of life, being a midget and get driven down and then humped and mounted by other animals ROLF!! Funniest *oddamn thing ever!!


----------



## maniclion (Jan 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Joking aside, he's way too inexperienced.
> 
> Also, it's interesting that _none _of the usual suspects among black activists are supporting him.


At least he's not a Rev., and he isn't ignorant either like Sharpton and Jackson I can't stand to listen to them speak I feel like taking a caulking gun to my ears and filling them until they burst and muffle all noise.....


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2007)

maniclion said:


> At least he's not a Rev., and he isn't ignorant either like Sharpton and Jackson I can't stand to listen to them speak I feel like taking a caulking gun to my ears and filling them until they burst and muffle all noise.....



What you're saying is that at least he's not an asshat.  

He seems like a decent enough guy.  He's well cultured, seemingly intelligent, and he even dresses with panache.

But, like I've said before, I won't vote for him.  Any non-pale male that makes it into the White House is going to have have a very active agenda of the sort that I don't like.


----------



## studen77 (Jan 16, 2007)

Obama's wasting both his time and his money. America was founded in rampant domestic terrorism and violence against Blacks - every state in this country has written laws that consistently denied Blacks any such freedoms - local, state, and federal governments (including the supreme court) also codified and legalized several ordinances, laws, and legal barriers to Black independence in this country.

The composers of the U.S. constitution stated that "God created all men equal," then immediately declared Blacks sub-human by declaring them 3/5ths of a human being. 

It's all bullsh*t, hypocrisy, blasphemy and lies backed up with a heaping helping of systemic hatred against Blacks. 

But enough descriptions- I envite anyone in this form to do commit to even the most BASIC research into American history and the Black popluation.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 16, 2007)

FatCatMC said:


> Oh, not that one. The one that has the cool hair.



And this is why America is slowly going to the crapper. "I am voting for the guy with the cool hair." Europe, here I come.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2007)

ABCs said:


> And this is why America is slowly going to the crapper. "I am voting for the guy with the cool hair." Europe, here I come.



I think the Mexicans are a bigger problem than poor reasons for voting.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2007)

studen77 said:


> Obama's wasting both his time and his money. America was founded in rampant domestic terrorism and violence against Blacks - every state in this country has written laws that consistently denied Blacks any such freedoms - local, state, and federal governments (including the supreme court) also codified and legalized several ordinances, laws, and legal barriers to Black independence in this country.
> 
> The composers of the U.S. constitution stated that "God created all men equal," then immediately declared Blacks sub-human by declaring them 3/5ths of a human being.
> 
> ...



I probably know more about it than you do.

The Constitution reads "[SIZE=-1]all men are created equal", not [/SIZE]"God created all men equal".


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I think the Mexicans are a bigger problem than poor reasons for voting.



Plus they have nappy hair.


----------



## studen77 (Jan 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I probably know more about it than you do.
> 
> The Constitution reads "[SIZE=-1]all men are created equal", not [/SIZE]"God created all men equal".



Regardless - Blacks should not take this country's government seriously as it has never respected Black citizenship OR respected Black life- the only thing this country has ever respected out of Blacks is their free and cheap labour.

There is not a more GROSS hypocrisy than Americans decrying 'tryanny' around the world when Blacks have faced centuries of state-sponsored domestic white terrorists and terrorism from all levels of society- the government, local citizens, and law-enforcement alike.

People here laud Saddam Hussein and his 'punishment' for decades of torture and gross crimes against humanity - while millions of Whites have commited much, much grosser crimes - Black lives and property were taken and destroyed with impunity - those who were guilty suffered no consequences - and those domestic white terrorists who were guilty were in fact celebrated and held as role models in this society. 

It's all *ullshyt and of Obama hasn't realized that now at 45 he never will.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 16, 2007)

he would be a huge improvement over our current president. he is more liberal minded and less bull-headed


----------



## maniclion (Jan 16, 2007)

Obama sounds too much like Osama, those backwoods hicks will probably mistake it and vote for a name they can familiarize with like McCain, but not Guiliani hell they can't even pronounce ravioli or linguine....


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 16, 2007)

studen77 said:


> Obama's wasting both his time and his money. America was founded in rampant domestic terrorism and violence against Blacks - every state in this country has written laws that consistently denied Blacks any such freedoms - local, state, and federal governments (including the supreme court) also codified and legalized several ordinances, laws, and legal barriers to Black independence in this country.
> 
> The composers of the U.S. constitution stated that "God created all men equal," then immediately declared Blacks sub-human by declaring them 3/5ths of a human being.
> 
> ...




   none of us are ignorant of anything you posted.  most here being intelligent with at least an 8th grade education, which is sufficient to cover any of the topics you have just mentioned.  now, do you have anything worth talking about, or is this the irrational, overzealous, radical, propaganda we can expect from you in the future.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 16, 2007)

studen77 said:


> Regardless - Blacks should not take this country's government seriously as it has never respected Black citizenship OR respected Black life- the only thing this country has ever respected out of Blacks is their free and cheap labour.
> 
> There is not a more GROSS hypocrisy than Americans decrying 'tryanny' around the world when Blacks have faced centuries of state-sponsored domestic white terrorists and terrorism from all levels of society- the government, local citizens, and law-enforcement alike.
> 
> ...



I conclude that you must be black???


----------



## maniclion (Jan 16, 2007)

studen77 said:


> Regardless - Blacks should not take this country's government seriously as it has never respected Black citizenship OR respected Black life- the only thing this country has ever respected out of Blacks is their free and cheap labour.
> 
> 
> It's all *ullshyt and of Obama hasn't realized that now at 45 he never will.


Take your NOI shit back to prison pal....it's crap like this that keeps blacks from rising above, cats like Obama have a hard enough time getting ahead without having there own race try to keep them down....but you'll find out Obama isn't a crab in the bucket.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2007)

studen77 said:


> Regardless - Blacks should not take this country's government seriously as it has never respected Black citizenship OR respected Black life- the only thing this country has ever respected out of Blacks is their free and cheap labour.
> 
> There is not a more GROSS hypocrisy than Americans decrying 'tryanny' around the world when Blacks have faced centuries of state-sponsored domestic white terrorists and terrorism from all levels of society- the government, local citizens, and law-enforcement alike.
> 
> People here laud Saddam Hussein and his 'punishment' for decades of torture and gross crimes against humanity - while millions of Whites have commited much, much grosser crimes - Black lives and property were taken and destroyed with impunity - those who were guilty suffered no consequences - and those domestic white terrorists who were guilty were in fact celebrated and held as role models in this society.



Hey Sparky, you'll want to let this "Oh, woe is the black man" shit drop or we'll get into a debate in which you'll go down faster than a Thai hooker.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 16, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> none of us are ignorant of anything you posted.  most here being intelligent with at least an 8th grade education, which is sufficient to cover any of the topics you have just mentioned.  now, do you have anything worth talking about, or is this the irrational, overzealous, radical, propaganda we can expect from you in the future.



LMFAO....he had it coming


----------



## studen77 (Jan 16, 2007)

Look, all I did was post facts. I mean damn I could've made somethin up but that wouldn't be as sexy.

And the only thing that has kept me 'down' is racist whites/arabs/mexicans!
And I never said all of any group of people I've had white friends and hispanics - no blanket statements.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2007)

studen77 said:


> And the only thing that has kept me 'down' is racist whites/arabs/mexicans!



You left out blacks.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 16, 2007)

studen77 said:


> Regardless - Blacks should not take this country's government seriously as it has never respected Black citizenship OR respected Black life- the only thing this country has ever respected out of Blacks is their free and cheap labour.
> 
> There is not a more GROSS hypocrisy than Americans decrying 'tryanny' around the world when Blacks have faced centuries of state-sponsored domestic white terrorists and terrorism from all levels of society- the government, local citizens, and law-enforcement alike.
> 
> ...





Racist!


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 16, 2007)

ABCs said:


> And this is why America is slowly going to the crapper. "I am voting for the guy with the cool hair." Europe, here I come.



No, America is going down the crapper because I shit like a circus elephant.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 16, 2007)

studen77 said:


> And the only thing that has kept me 'down' is racist whites/arabs/mexicans!



No, what has kept you down, is an attitude just like that. Are you one who thinks since you are black, someone owes you something? Everyone, and I mean blacks included in this country has the ability to make anything out of themselves that they want. You just got to be willing to work towards that goal.


----------



## studen77 (Jan 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You left out blacks.



You're right about that. And I hate to have it to say but there are a LOT of social pathologies amongst Black people themselves. I'm just honest I mean that's all I'm being.


----------



## studen77 (Jan 16, 2007)

dg806 said:


> No, what has kept you down, is an attitude just like that. Are you one who thinks since you are black, someone owes you something? Everyone, and I mean blacks included in this country has the ability to make anything out of themselves that they want. You just got to be willing to work towards that goal.



No one has said anything about 'oweing' me anything -  I've worked my ass off put myself through school worked fulltime and did school full time right up until my second semester senior year. And you know what big *uckin deal. I've said nothing about someone owing me something.

Just being real simple and honest about things. I could *ullshit myself and tell everyone that Obama has a GREAT chance of winning and that people in this country will likely vote for him due to their lack bigotry and  good -hearted natures toward Blacks, but that'd be *ullshit.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 16, 2007)

studen77 said:


> Look, all I did was post facts. I mean damn I could've made somethin up but that wouldn't be as sexy.
> 
> And the only thing that has kept me 'down' is racist whites/arabs/mexicans!
> And I never said all of any group of people I've had white friends and hispanics - no blanket statements.



facts? perhaps. But only as seen through very colorfull and warped glass


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 16, 2007)

studen77 said:


> No one has said anything about 'oweing' me anything -  I've worked my ass off put myself through school worked fulltime and did school full time right up until my second semester senior year. And you know what big *uckin deal. I've said nothing about someone owing me something.
> 
> Just being real simple and honest about things. I could *ullshit myself and tell everyone that Obama has a GREAT chance of winning and that people in this country will likely vote for him due to their lack bigotry and  good -hearted natures toward Blacks, but that'd be *ullshit.



when we dont vote for him count on it NOT having anything to do with the color of his skin. i would vote for colin powell in a heart beat.  in this thread i think it was said early on america's reason for him not being a viable candidate.  it will be because of his lack of experience. he was voted a senator 2 years ago.  he is an up and comer no doubt yet i think the democrates will waste his fire too soon, much like when edwards tried to get the democratic nomination for president. kerry used that against him when they were going for the democratic nomination. hillary will do the same


----------



## maniclion (Jan 17, 2007)

Well my gf who gives not one shit about politics told me she'll vote for Obama if he makes it...


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jan 17, 2007)

dg806 said:


> WASHINGTON (AP) - Sen. Barack Obama launched a historic campaign Tuesday to become the first black president of the United States and immediately tried to turn his political inexperience into an asset with voters seeking change.



I, like most of you, don't think he'll be the nominee for the Dems for Presidents.

*There may be one influential fallout because of Obama's decision to run*

He could galvanize younger and non-white-Protestant voters over 18 to follow the election more and get  a couple of more percentage of them to go to the polls, where they may vote, Democratic.

The last two Presidential and House/Senate elections have been air-tight.

This could add just enough to tilt certain elections in certain states or disctricts in the country.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 17, 2007)

Barack Hussein Obama...


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 17, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Barack Hussein Obama...



Your point?


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 17, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> when we dont vote for him count on it NOT having anything to do with the color of his skin. i would vote for colin powell in a heart beat.  in this thread i think it was said early on america's reason for him not being a viable candidate.  it will be because of his lack of experience. he was voted a senator 2 years ago.  he is an up and comer no doubt yet i think the democrates will waste his fire too soon, much like when edwards tried to get the democratic nomination for president. kerry used that against him when they were going for the democratic nomination. hillary will do the same



i would also vote for Colin Powell. There's a man you can trust.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 17, 2007)

studen77 said:


> No one has said anything about 'oweing' me anything -  I've worked my ass off put myself through school worked fulltime and did school full time right up until my second semester senior year. And you know what big *uckin deal. I've said nothing about someone owing me something.
> 
> Just being real simple and honest about things. I could *ullshit myself and tell everyone that Obama has a GREAT chance of winning and that people in this country will likely vote for him due to their lack bigotry and  good -hearted natures toward Blacks, but that'd be *ullshit.



That is what it sounded like to me. And I'll basically agree with you that he probably doesn't stand a chance, but having the presumption that he won't win because of racist whites, actually makes the situation worse. For the situation to get any better in this country, blacks are going to have to stop bringing up racial hatred as an excuse. It just fuels the fire. Have you ever stopped and thought that there could be other reasons? I would not vote for him just because of lack of experience. Like someone else said, I like Colin Powell. There had been rumors about Condy Rice running. I like her, but she has two strikes against her, a woman and lack of experience.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 17, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> i would also vote for Colin Powell. There's a man you can trust.



Slow down there Oak...........he is still a politician and all are crooked IMO!


----------



## kbm8795 (Jan 17, 2007)

dg806 said:


> That is what it sounded like to me. And I'll basically agree with you that he probably doesn't stand a chance, but having the presumption that he won't win because of racist whites, actually makes the situation worse. For the situation to get any better in this country, blacks are going to have to stop bringing up racial hatred as an excuse. It just fuels the fire. Have you ever stopped and thought that there could be other reasons? I would not vote for him just because of lack of experience. Like someone else said, I like Colin Powell. There had been rumors about Condy Rice running. I like her, but she has two strikes against her, a woman and lack of experience.




Colin Powell has never been elected to public office.  And, for that matter, what experience did the Dubya bring to the table? He had two terms as Texas governor. That story says Obama was elected to the Illinois state legislature in 1994, and then the U.S. Senate two years ago. 

As for racist whites, that would likely be a factor in the election. This country has never elected anyone but white male presidents - the only minority who has held that office. For decades, major polls have asked the public if they would vote for women or minorities for president - and those polls never included white males on the list of choices.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 17, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> And, for that matter, what experience did the Dubya bring to the table? He had two terms as Texas governor.



Both times, He was a better choice than what the dems put up 
And it's not looking good for them so far in 08.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jan 17, 2007)

There were other candidates running for President on the ballot. Is there some rule in the Constitution which says we can only elect Democrats or Republicans?


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 17, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> Colin Powell has never been elected to public office.  And, for that matter, what experience did the Dubya bring to the table? He had two terms as Texas governor. That story says Obama was elected to the Illinois state legislature in 1994, and then the U.S. Senate two years ago.
> 
> As for racist whites, that would likely be a factor in the election. This country has never elected anyone but white male presidents - the only minority who has held that office. For decades, major polls have asked the public if they would vote for women or minorities for president - and those polls never included white males on the list of choices.



never elected to public office, yet look at the positions the man has held in his life. he has more experience than a one term senator. 

plus you have to question a guy who says "elect me and ill serve 6 years for you", then after 2 says "im going to try for something else"  

i also consider a multiple term governor more experienced than a junior senator who has not served even half of his term


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 17, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> There were other candidates running for President on the ballot. Is there some rule in the Constitution which says we can only elect Democrats or Republicans?



yeah, section 200. its deals with money


----------



## ZECH (Jan 17, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> There were other candidates running for President on the ballot. Is there some rule in the Constitution which says we can only elect Democrats or Republicans?



It's a known fact that people in general, will not vote for a candidate in which they perceive has no chance to win. Sadly, third parties in the USA stand little chance and cannot raise the money necessary to beat the big two.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jan 17, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> never elected to public office, yet look at the positions the man has held in his life. he has more experience than a one term senator.
> 
> *What positions has Dubya had? And, so you are saying that Powell, who was an unelected general, like Eisenhower, is more capable of good public service than an elected official?*
> 
> ...



He was regarded as very adept at working with lots of constituencies in Texas - obviously that didn't transfer to the White House.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> There were other candidates running for President on the ballot. Is there some rule in the Constitution which says we can only elect Democrats or Republicans?



Sadly, it's a one party system...with two factions.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 17, 2007)

I wont vote for him cuz of his name.  Just seems like a cruel joke.

Is that racist?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I wont vote for him cuz of his name.  Just seems like a cruel joke.
> 
> Is that racist?



Who cares if it is?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 17, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> i would also vote for Colin Powell. There's a man you can trust.


I hope your joking cause that funny  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYBA9JD5oW4


----------



## brogers (Jan 17, 2007)

studen77 said:


> Regardless - Blacks should not take this country's government seriously as it has never respected Black citizenship OR respected Black life- the only thing this country has ever respected out of Blacks is their free and cheap labour.
> 
> There is not a more GROSS hypocrisy than Americans decrying 'tryanny' around the world when Blacks have faced centuries of state-sponsored domestic white terrorists and terrorism from all levels of society- the government, local citizens, and law-enforcement alike.
> 
> ...


 
Black people were the first, and only, mistreated group of people on the planet. No other group of people has ever endured hardship at the hands of others. Black people also never mistreated, nor are they currently mistreating, each other in the worst way in their "homeland" of Africa. They are 100% perfect and anything bad that has happened to them is a result of white oppression. If Barack Obama doesn't get the nomination, or runs and doesn't get elected, it's because of racists, not because people disagree with his extremely liberal views. If a black person loses out on a job to a white person, it's racism. If a black person is the victim of a crime perpetrated by a white person, it's a hate crime.

White people are evil.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 17, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> But only as seen through very colorfull



RACIST!!!  But more importantly, horrific spelling.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 17, 2007)

I dont feel like reading 5 pages, I'll vote for him. His stance on ethics and special interest money is what America has needed for the past 40 years.


----------



## Jamandell (d69) (Jan 17, 2007)

Well, I'm a Clinton supporter me...but as long as the next President is a Democrat, I don't mind.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 17, 2007)

As in Hillary Clinton? She wouldnt get my vote in a million years.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2007)

Hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2007)

I also found the likely reason why the black Dems aren't supporting him.  It's because he's not one of them.  He's  not your typical black American.  His mother is a white American and his father is a black Kenyan.  

So he doesn't walk around with the usual entitlement attitude that is so prevalent among black Americans and thus he's not one of them.


----------



## zombul (Jan 17, 2007)

I mentioned the possible Clinton/Obama ticket in a thread a few days ago.If Hillary wins the primary then we may see just that.Imagine our first woman president and first black vice president at the same time.Would enough woman and minoritioes vote them into office?That I still belive is the million dollar question.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 17, 2007)

zombul said:


> I mentioned the possible Clinton/Obama ticket in a thread a few days ago.If Hillary wins the primary then we may see just that.Imagine our first woman president and first black vice president at the same time.Would enough woman and minoritioes vote them into office?That I still belive is the million dollar question.


Like I said earlier my gf never votes even when I pleaded with her to vote against Bush last time....then suddenly she wants to vote, she just told me out of the blue she'll be voting if Barack Obama is a candidate   I think he's going to mobilize a lot of people who never vote....


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 17, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> RACIST!!!  But more importantly, horrific spelling.



yes, and who cares.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> yes, and who cares.


 
I dislike poor grammar, but I like racism; so it evens out.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 17, 2007)

and yes, im saying a former general of the joint chief of staff, as well as former cabinet memeber in multiple positions for multiple presidents is more qualified than a 2 year minor senator despite the fact he has never ran as an elected official


----------



## kbm8795 (Jan 17, 2007)

brogers said:


> If Barack Obama doesn't get the nomination, or runs and doesn't get elected, it's because of racists, not because people disagree with his _*extremely liberal views*_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I dislike poor grammar, but I like racism; so it evens out.



i thought the grammar was fine, he only had an issue with my spelling


----------



## ZECH (Jan 17, 2007)

Jamandell (d69) said:


> Well, I'm a Clinton supporter me...but as long as the next President is a Democrat, I don't mind.



You can't even vote.................


----------



## studen77 (Jan 17, 2007)

I won't even bother to enumerate the many realities of why Obama will be wasting his time, because I've stopped caring about politics in the U.S. a long time ago. 

The fact that people elected and then re-elected GW Bush made my reasons perfectly clear. Michael Moore was naive when he stated that Americans were 'generally good people' - nothing could be farther from the truth. *American society IS RIFT with fear and hatred, and always has been.* I have no desire to explain the jobs that I've had out of graduation where every single one of them racism became a factor. I will not care to mention the many instances of murders by police on Blacks (including Iraq War veterans) that the news media in this country so purposely ignore or obfuscate from the national media.


**Since the 1970's, social integration has purported the myth that all is well between the races - when absolutely nothing could be farther from the truth**

Regardless of how many facades of 'race nuetrality' so many people in this country (and this forum) doggedly attempt to promote, the evidence and statistics are clear- racial attitudes have ultimately changed VERY LITTLE in this country. The most obvious is that what was once overt and in plain view, is now covered under the garb of 'conservatism.' 

I could go on and on but i'm not up for it now..


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 17, 2007)

dg806 said:


> You can't even vote.................


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2007)

studen77 said:


> I won't even bother to enumerate the many realities of why Obama will be wasting his time, because I've stopped caring about politics in the U.S. a long time ago.
> 
> The fact that people elected and then re-elected GW Bush made my reasons perfectly clear. Michael Moore was naive when he stated that Americans were 'generally good people' - nothing could be farther from the truth. *American society IS RIFT with fear and hatred, and always has been.* I have no desire to explain the jobs that I've had out of graduation where every single one of them racism became a factor. I will not care to mention the many instances of murders by police on Blacks (including Iraq War veterans) that the news media in this country so purposely ignore or obfuscate from the national media.
> 
> ...


 

Hey professor, you do realize that people like Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton aren't supporting Obama because he mom was white and his dad was a black Kenyen, right?

What a joke.


----------



## studen77 (Jan 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Hey professor, you do realize that people like Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton aren't supporting Obama because he mom was white and his dad was a black Kenyen, right?
> 
> What a joke.



Hey sweetheart, you must have heard something stupid like that from your local 'ultra-conservative [yet not racist] news column.

I'll place my bets that you know very little of Al Sharpton or Jesse Jackson, other than the tripe that these 'conservative' columnists and reports blather out on a daily basis. 

This [modern] society has always shown contempt for Blacks that speak truth on the realities they face on a daily basis- Americans prefer Blacks to ignore both their history and their future, and fall into the 'race-neutral society' fantasy that ultimately does more damage to Blacks because the status quo is never questioned or challenged.

Historically, these same Blacks were often lynched or murdered by druken White [terrorist] mobs who sought to maintain that very same status quo.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 17, 2007)

studen77 said:


> *Hey sweetheart*, you must have heard something stupid like that from your local 'ultra-conservative [yet not racist] news column.
> 
> I'll place my bets that you know very little of Al Sharpton or Jesse Jackson, other than the tripe that these 'conservative' columnists and reports blather out on a daily basis.
> 
> ...





ROFL


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2007)

studen77 said:


> I'll place my bets that you know very little of Al Sharpton or Jesse Jackson, other than the tripe that these 'conservative' columnists and reports blather out on a daily basis.



I know a lot about those media hounds.



studen77 said:


> This [modern] society has always shown contempt for Blacks that speak truth on the realities they face on a daily basis- Americans prefer Blacks to ignore both their history and their future, and fall into the 'race-neutral society' fantasy that ultimately does more damage to Blacks because the status quo is never questioned or challenged.



Do you mean like the time when Bill Cosby said that those losers living the ghetto life style need to grow up and that black people as a whole need to start showing some respect for each other?



studen77 said:


> Historically, these same Blacks were often lynched or murdered by druken White [terrorist] mobs who sought to maintain that very same status quo.



"terrorist mobs".   I'm glad that the "African-American" studies class has worked so well for you.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I know a lot about those media hounds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You tell him shweetheart....


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2007)

maniclion said:


> You tell him shweetheart....



You big thang, you!


----------



## studen77 (Jan 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I know a lot about those media hounds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I suppose I could call them, "good natured, friendly, usually drunken mobs of whites terrorizing Blacks minding their own business"...whichever works for you.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 18, 2007)

_Right now_, he'd get my vote.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2007)

studen77 said:


> I have no desire to explain the jobs that I've had out of graduation where every single one of them racism became a factor. I will not care to mention the many instances of murders by police on Blacks (including Iraq War veterans) that the news media in this country so purposely ignore or obfuscate from the national media.




Hmm, even if true, which I would highly question, you are going to continue to blame everyone else and cry about it?? Get over it. Thats life. I guess you will never find a job that is not racist??? 
Reminds me of a black dude that lived in my town. The first run-in with him, he was stopped for drunk driving and was high on cocaine and had it on him. He resisted and a fight ensued. He was arrested. Within the next 2-3 years, he was repeatedly arrested for breaking the law (you name it he did it). And he was stopped by different officers each time, who did not know him or the past history of him. But each time he was stopped and arrested, we got the "You're picking on me cause I'm black story" Bunch of BS. He didn't want to admit his behavior was the cause of him problems. Could your behavior and attitude, be the cause of your problems?


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jan 18, 2007)

*Condi Rice*

Many think she's done a terrible job at the helm of the NSC.  Likewise at State.

A diplomat.  No voting record.  

We don't know anything about her.

The longer she stays on and promotes the Iraq debacle the more credibility she loses, if she every had any.  

Rice has made over 100 false statements about Iraq that have been proven.

*Colin Powell*

Honest, Yes.  Integrity?  More than any one person I can think of int he U.S. government.

Running?  No.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 18, 2007)

so if im just a white terrorist and all of my fellow white terrorist brothers are all about keeping the black man down, why pray tell, are there more black millionares than there have ever been? and how did we ever allow this black man to become a senator in the first place?

If minorities contiue to play the race card at the first drop of a hat, eventually its going to be so common place that a huge backlash is going to ensue and the real instances of racism will never be looked at. continue down this road and your just hurting yourself.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 18, 2007)

studen77 said:


> Well, I suppose I could call them, "good natured, friendly, usually drunken mobs of whites terrorizing Blacks minding their own business"...whichever works for you.



Wow really? I could have sworn it was the other way around... and I live in New York City. I see the shit every day.


----------



## zombul (Jan 18, 2007)

studen77 said:


> I won't even bother to enumerate the many realities of why Obama will be wasting his time, because I've stopped caring about politics in the U.S. a long time ago.
> 
> The fact that people elected and then re-elected GW Bush made my reasons perfectly clear. Michael Moore was naive when he stated that Americans were 'generally good people' - nothing could be farther from the truth. *American society IS RIFT with fear and hatred, and always has been.* I have no desire to explain the jobs that I've had out of graduation where every single one of them racism became a factor. I will not care to mention the many instances of murders by police on Blacks (including Iraq War veterans) that the news media in this country so purposely ignore or obfuscate from the national media.
> 
> ...



Sure this would explain the low income housing popping up everywhere that is flooded with blacks. You have so many short cuts  made available because the race card is played so often. I have no slaves and you have never been one, so why keep this attitude. It is ridiculous that using the ???N??? word is such a horrific thing. I can accuse someone of being a whore,ass whole or tell them to go fuck off but god forbid I say nig---.I don???t have a problem with anyone black, white or colored like a fuckin rainbow yet I will always get that ???poor me I???m black??? grief. And so everyone knows, this guy doesn???t represent all blacks because some have touched base with reality. I am giving you respect and not insulting you but please use an argument other than the ???I???m black argument???.OH and I am sure racism isn???t the reason you lost your job at McDonald???s.


----------



## studen77 (Jan 18, 2007)

dg806 said:


> Hmm, even if true, which I would highly question, you are going to continue to blame everyone else and cry about it?? Get over it. Thats life. I guess you will never find a job that is not racist???
> Reminds me of a black dude that lived in my town. The first run-in with him, he was stopped for drunk driving and was high on cocaine and had it on him. He resisted and a fight ensued. He was arrested. Within the next 2-3 years, he was repeatedly arrested for breaking the law (you name it he did it). And he was stopped by different officers each time, who did not know him or the past history of him. But each time he was stopped and arrested, we got the "You're picking on me cause I'm black story" Bunch of BS. He didn't want to admit his behavior was the cause of him problems. Could your behavior and attitude, be the cause of your problems?



Ok - how the discussion now goes into habitual drug users getting pulled over by cops I have no idea. I won't even bother. Me having to be in the midsts of dometic terror in the work place and being unable to deal with it physically [thus putting a quick end to it] has absoutely nothing to do with that 'drug abuser' tripe.


----------



## studen77 (Jan 18, 2007)

zombul said:


> Sure this would explain the low income housing popping up everywhere that is flooded with blacks. You have so many short cuts  made available because the race card is played so often. I have no slaves and you have never been one, so why keep this attitude. It is ridiculous that using the ???N??? word is such a horrific thing. I can accuse someone of being a whore,ass whole or tell them to go fuck off but god forbid I say nig---.I don???t have a problem with anyone black, white or colored like a fuckin rainbow yet I will always get that ???poor me I???m black??? grief. And so everyone knows, this guy doesn???t represent all blacks because some have touched base with reality. I am giving you respect and not insulting you but please use an argument other than the ???I???m black argument???.OH and I am sure racism isn???t the reason you lost your job at McDonald???s.



1) No need for stupid, immature insults about fast-food restaurants - I didn't go there.

2) I thought the discussion centered around Obama's chances to get elected (which he won't- likey due to the aformentioned reasons I've posted)

3) Let's keep things simple - No one is asked you for a damn thing - and I sure as hell don't want anything either - I"m just posting the obvious as to why Obama will not be elected.


----------



## zombul (Jan 18, 2007)

studen77 said:


> 1) No need for stupid, immature insults about fast-food restaurants - I didn't go there.
> 
> 2) I thought the discussion centered around Obama's chances to get elected (which he won't- likey due to the aformentioned reasons I've posted)
> 
> 3) Let's keep things simple - No one is asked you for a damn thing - and I sure as hell don't want anything either - I"m just posting the obvious as to why Obama will not be elected.



   Ok you didn???t work at McDonald???s and that was meant as a joke. I think Obama will have a lot of supporters and if he doesn???t win I don???t think it has anything to do with his color, he could be a walking bag of fuckin skittles and if his views were correct and he seemed right I would vote for him as would others. I don???t think anyone has been held down here, hell I???m sure he is wealthier than I am. And whether you asked for anything from me or not I gave you my opinion and said I meant it with no disrespect to you. So calm the F down and quit hating whitey because you lost your lawn mowing job.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 18, 2007)

studen77 said:


> 1) No need for stupid, immature insults about fast-food restaurants - I didn't go there.
> 
> 2) I thought the discussion centered around Obama's chances to get elected (which he won't- likey due to the aformentioned reasons I've posted)
> 
> 3) Let's keep things simple - No one is asked you for a damn thing - and I sure as hell don't want anything either - I"m just posting the obvious as to why Obama will not be elected.



and thats just it. none of your reasons are legit as to why Obama will not get elected.  the fact is he may not get elected and it have nothing to do with any of your reasons. saying your reasons are the only ones for him not getting elected is counter productive to any racism that may actually happen here in america.  playing the race card (especially before the event) when no racism is present ruins it for when real honest racism actually happens.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 18, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> and thats just it. none of your reasons are legit as to why Obama will not get elected.  the fact is he may not get elected and it have nothing to do with any of your reasons. saying your reasons are the only ones for him not getting elected is counter productive to any racism that may actually happen here in america. * playing the race card (especially before the event) when no racism is present ruins it* for when real honest racism actually happens.



Quite Frankly fucking sucked, for that sole reason.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 18, 2007)

goandykid said:


> Quite Frankly fucking sucked, for that sole reason.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jan 19, 2007)

*Obama is NOT electable.*

For many reasons.


The fact that he is even mentioned is bad.

I stated that some may be drawn into the electoral process by the attention he's getting.

Well the GOP may be benefitting from his name being thrown around as well.


Obama should be dumped from the Dem scene as soon as possible.


On a reality note, how many of us were thinking and talking about him 6 months ago?


Dump Obama as soon as possible.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

Big Smoothy said:


> On a reality note, how many of us were thinking and talking about him 6 months ago?



A lot more than you think.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 19, 2007)

Big Smoothy said:


> *Obama is NOT electable.*
> 
> 
> On a reality note, how many of us were thinking and talking about him 6 months ago?
> ...



Him anouncing a white house bid really isnt a suprise. his name has been thrown around since his meteoric rise as a senator 2 years ago. he won his election fairly easily in a time when the democrats where getting their asses handed to them more because of their abundance of stupidity than the republicans politics


----------



## studen77 (Jan 19, 2007)

Big Smoothy said:


> *Obama is NOT electable.*
> 
> For many reasons.
> 
> ...



It would have been great for you too elaborate on your conclusions (which I agree with). 
This country was founded in race- the Constitution has several stipulations based on it- nearly every single state in this country both north and south has issued laws, ordinances and social customs that used terms such as 'negro','colored' and 'black' that consistently stripped them of any freedoms/rights whatsoever. These 'ground rules' provided the foundation of the cultural identity of American society and its racial behaviors therein. 

1) Every single generation of white europeans that have entered this country have in one way or the other been raised, taught, or otherwise informed of this country's race-based culture. 

2) One of the first thing immigrants learn, and the last they forget, is America's race-based culture and hiearchy. Part of their acculturation into American society is the negative connotations with being associated with Blacks, and to view them as social and economic pariahs to both avoid and exploit when possible.

I've probably got off topic here but you simply can't get away from these very basic, fundamental reasons as to why there will not be a Black president in this country so long as the status quo continues to be the lay of the land.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

studen77 said:


> I've probably got off topic here but you simply can't get away from these very basic, fundamental reasons as to why there will not be a Black president in this country so long as the status quo continues to be the lay of the land.



How about _there won't be a black president as long as blacks commit a disproportionate amount of crime?_


----------



## studen77 (Jan 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> How about _there won't be a black president as long as blacks commit a disproportionate amount of crime?_


I'll sum it up with one of my own quotes (which I'm gonna put in my sig later):

"Americans labled Blacks 'lazy, ignorant, and criminal', while simultaneously codifying and supporting thousands of laws, ordinances, public rulings denying them jobs, education, and most unbiased legal venues that consistently used race as a basis for its rulings."

That's an entirely different topic however.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

studen77 said:


> I'll sum it up with one of my own quotes (which I'm gonna put in my sig later):
> 
> "Americans labled Blacks 'lazy, ignorant, and criminal', while simultaneously codifying and supporting thousands of laws, ordinances, public rulings denying them jobs, education, and most unbiased legal venues that consistently used race as a basis for its rulings."
> 
> That's an entirely different topic however.



I'm sure it's _bias_ that compels blacks (that constitute about 13% of the population) to be responsible for _*half*_ of all murdered cops.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 19, 2007)

studen77 said:


> I'll sum it up with one of my own quotes (which I'm gonna put in my sig later):
> 
> "Americans labled Blacks 'lazy, ignorant, and criminal', while simultaneously codifying and supporting thousands of laws, ordinances, public rulings denying them jobs, education, and most unbiased legal venues that consistently used race as a basis for its rulings."
> 
> That's an entirely different topic however.



Well lets stick to that topic.  No matter what kind of sob story or history lesson you bring up, it still boils down to the individual.  A man is defined by HIS actions, not HIS (or anyone else's) memory.

With that, lets take a look at that quote you have there...

First off, its extremely opinion-based (which is, in fact, individualistic).  If they are "lazy, ignorant, and criminal," as you said, why dont they 'better' themselves?  

Do you blame the president for the looters in New Orleans?  Theyre criminals.  They stole cuz of what ever NEED that INDIVIDUAL allegidly needed.

If a person sits on their couch all day and loses their job due to job abandonment, is it the Television station's fault for airing such great programs that caused an individual to be lazy?

And lastly, if a kid takes a test in school and gets an F, is it cuz of the color of his skin or the chance that he didnt study for the test?  

All of this, and every sob story is ignored by me or anyone else that is aware that a man is in charge of his own actions, not someone else.

If you are proud of your race and are working against "racial odds," persevere.  Rise above.  Make an example of your race and what it can do against all odds.

And above all, stop crying.  Passing the buck and expecting handouts is the 'lazy, ignorant, and possibly criminal' way out.


----------



## studen77 (Jan 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm sure it's _bias_ that compels blacks (that constitute about 13% of the population) to be responsible for _*half*_ of all murdered cops.



Ok, let's keep things simple and on focus here:

1) BLACKS DID NOT ASK TO COME HERE- We did not ask to be a part of this vile, unjust, duplistic, hypocrit, murderous, avaricious society or its people. We have next to NOTHING IN COMMON with the 'other' group of people here.

2) This country has barred blacks as immigrants where it instituted a zero-percent quota on black immigration right up into the late 1960's where it was raised one-half of one percent. *This effectively rendered Blacks this countries' ONLY PLANNED, PERMANENT, INVOLUNTARY MINORITY, MIRED IN A SO-CALLED 'SOCIAL DEMOCRACY' WHERE POWER FOLLOWS THE NUMBERS*
Any sizeable black population has ALWAYS been seen as a threat to this country's stability and longevity. IF American's were so 'hard working' then why on earth were Blacks 1/3 of this country's population at the time of its founding?? Hard working people shouldn't have time to illegally import people to 'work' - they should have been too busy doing just that - working. Instead, the exact opposite happened - blacks were the labor class in this country while whites declared themselves as oversight and management of their labor.

3) The majority of people in this country *FEAR AND DESPISE BLACKS, AND FIND INTEREST IN THEM ONLY BY WAY OF SPORTS AND ENTERTAINMENT.*

4) Having dealth with over 250 years of slavery followed by another one hundred years of Jim-Crow laws, black-codes, and white-only ordinances, the SOCIAL costs to Blacks has yet to be measured:
  a) Black men adopting a SURVIVAL MENTALITY virtually locked in poverty and surrouned by a hostile, racist, terrorist-ridden society bent on denying them freedom
  b) Black women having to resort to prostitution and other derogatory means of gaining substenance.
  c) The many race riots and acts of domestic terrorism committed against Blacks whenever the mere HINT of Black independence became plausible. In every single majory city in the U.S., be it Tulsa, Oklahoma, Atlanta, GA, New York City, or Miami, FL, white terrorist mobs destroyed black property and took black lives with impunity with the full support or silent approval of local, state, and federal governments.

I could go on and on but the bottom line is that Obama will not get elected. He won't. I wish i could call and tell him he's wasting his time and money. He has his head lost in the sentimental fantasies of America being a 'color-blind' society..which is both laughable and quite tragic at the same time, being someone at his age.

BTW, I just turned 29 and I'm back from a kick-ass leg workout


----------



## studen77 (Jan 19, 2007)

Moreover-

With the current fevor over terrorism, unwarranted violence, and American's wanting 'peace and freedom' for all people, BLACKS OUGHT TO BE THE MAIN GROUP SCREAMING THE LOUDEST AND DECYRING SUCH GROSS HYPOCRISY. No other people know of the gross, nauseating stench of bullsh*t steaming from the mouths of citizens and politicians alike than Blacks. 

This country wrote thousands of laws supporting violence and terrorism against Blacks- thousands of Blacks have been murdered behind domestic terrorism in America, and yet not a single Black politican is not in government screaming the gospel. The worst thing blacks can do at this juncture is to stand by silently while the majority of the people in this country ride 'roughshot' over non-whites.

This is one reason I'll certainly be running for congress very soon. Plan on seeing me on the ballot. And you better believe I'll be the exact opposite of Obama- because unlike Blacks like him - I can't piss over the memory of my family, forefathers etc. - and moreover - I have pride and self respect in who I am, and a knowledgebase  of this country founded strictly in facts and information than can be verified and cross checked.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

studen77 said:


> 1) BLACKS DID NOT ASK TO COME HERE



And no one is asking you to stay here, either.  

Don't let the door hit your ass on the way out.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> And no one is asking you to stay here, either.
> 
> Don't let the door hit your ass on the way out.



Oh snap!


----------



## studen77 (Jan 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> And no one is asking you to stay here, either.
> 
> Don't let the door hit your ass on the way out.



I'll be GO*DAMNED. *uckin lazy, murderous, unjust, avaricious [hidden] sit here and commit some of the grossest crimes against humanity against us [Blacks]...a country where OUR LABOUR is its foundation - there's not a *UCKIN PLACE I'D RATHER BE THAN HERE.

*uck leavin- we need some serious *oddman changes. That's what I"m talkin 'bout.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 19, 2007)

studen77 said:


> This is one reason I'll certainly be running for congress very soon. Plan on seeing me on the ballot.


Earlier you said you hated our gov. and didn't want anything to do with it, but now you want to be a part of it?


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 19, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Oh snap!



ABC...123...200!


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 19, 2007)

studen77 said:


> I'll be GO*DAMNED. *uckin lazy, murderous, unjust, avaricious [hidden] sit here and commit some of the grossest crimes against humanity against us [Blacks]...a country where OUR LABOUR is its foundation - there's not a *UCKIN PLACE I'D RATHER BE THAN HERE.
> 
> *uck leavin- we need some serious *oddman changes. That's what I"m talkin 'bout.



 

latino labor is the foundation of our economy.  

(this is a joke, take it as such and dont go overboard on the negative whiplash)


----------



## studen77 (Jan 19, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Earlier you said you hated our gov. and didn't want anything to do with it, but now you want to be a part of it?



I'm wanting to take the 'civil' route- the majority of Black people are frustratred and disgusted by the Blacks we do have in government because they are either afraid or unwilling to press and speak plainly and honestly on issues. We have the greatest moral foundation to stand on, yet we remain silent and stand by and make no real strong attempts at breaking the status quo and bringing about real change. That's what I wanna do.

Sadly, too many get into government, get comfortable with the easy money it brings, and end up patronizing and then ignoring the Black constituency that got them into office.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 19, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Earlier you said you hated our gov. and didn't want anything to do with it, but now you want to be a part of it?



when he looses its because he is black.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 19, 2007)

studen77 said:


> I'm wanting to take the 'civil' route- the majority of Black people are frustratred and disgusted by the Blacks we do have in government because they are either afraid or unwilling to press and speak plainly and honestly on issues. We have the greatest moral foundation to stand on, yet we remain silent and stand by and make no real strong attempts at breaking the status quo and bringing about real change. That's what I wanna do.
> 
> Sadly, too many get into government, get comfortable with the easy money it brings, and end up patronizing and then ignoring the Black constituency that got them into office.



saying any race has the greatest moral foundation to stand on is the dumbest comment you have made yet in this thread.  i cant imagine what your going to come up with next to top it, yet im sure its not too far ahead


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

studen77 said:


> I'll be GO*DAMNED. *uckin lazy, murderous, unjust, avaricious [hidden] sit here and commit some of the grossest crimes against humanity against us [Blacks]...a country where OUR LABOUR is its foundation - there's not a *UCKIN PLACE I'D RATHER BE THAN HERE.
> 
> *uck leavin- we need some serious *oddman changes. That's what I"m talkin 'bout.



                                                You want to talk about a murderous countries? How about one of the worst on the planet: South Africa.  It has the highest murder rate in the world.  It also has the highest incidence of rape in the world.  Right now their is an pandemic of rape on girls a*ges 3 to 11*!

You're just like the majority of blacks in America;  You have no clue what it's really like in Africa.  You haven't even read up on it.  You simply go to your "African-American" studies class and tell each other how great you are and how great Africa is.  Just one big sudo-intellectual circle jerk.

If it's so bad here in the US, then move the move on over to Africa!  

Oh, and, if I were you, I'd stay away from the Congo.  More people die there every 15 years than in both world wars combined.  Oh, and stay away from Rwanda, the ethnic cleansing is still going on.  And stay out of Ethopia, they're a bit crowded; you know, having the highest birth rate in the world (45.13 births/1,000 population).  Then again, the famine is still going strong there, so there may be room after all.   Mozambique may have room too.  The life expectancy there is only 36.45 years.  Oh, and you'll really be taking a chance.  There's a country in sub-Saharan Africa that has an HIV infection rate of over 28% (_more than 1 in 4 people!_); but I'm not going to tell you which.  Good luck!


----------



## maniclion (Jan 19, 2007)

studen77 said:


> I'm wanting to take the 'civil' route- the majority of Black people are frustratred and disgusted by the Blacks we do have in government because they are either afraid or unwilling to press and speak plainly and honestly on issues. We have the greatest moral foundation to stand on, yet we remain silent and stand by and make no real strong attempts at breaking the status quo and bringing about real change. That's what I wanna do.
> 
> Sadly, too many get into government, get comfortable with the easy money it brings, and end up patronizing and then ignoring the Black constituency that got them into office.


What kind of Civil Servant is this that only speaks for a minority of the people?  As a representative of a district it would be your duty to speak on behalf of your entire group and not a segregated section.  It would be in your best interest to make changes that soften any ill relations between all of the people you're representing, if you start treating only one group with special attention you will cause strain in your community from those you fail to be a mouthpiece for...


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 19, 2007)

maniclion said:


> What kind of Civil Servant is this that only speaks for a minority of the people?  As a representative of a district it would be your duty to speak on behalf of your entire group and not a segregated section.  It would be in your best interest to make changes that soften any ill relations between all of the people you're representing, if you start treating only one group with special attention you will cause strain in your community from those you fail to be a mouthpiece for...


----------



## studen77 (Jan 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You want to talk about a murderous countries? How about one of the worst on the planet: South Africa.  It has the highest murder rate in the world.  It also has the highest incidence of rape in the world.  Right now their is an pandemic of rape on girls a*ges 3 to 11*!
> 
> You're just like the majority of blacks in America;  You have no clue what it's really like in Africa.  You haven't even read up on it.  You simply go to your "African-American" studies class and tell each other how great you are and how great Africa is.  Just one big sudo-intellectual circle jerk.
> 
> ...



 Doesn't even warrant a response. Well, it does. I'll quote someone else:
"There's really two absolutes in the known universe - human stupidity and taxes. And I"m not sure about the latter.."


----------



## studen77 (Jan 19, 2007)

maniclion said:


> What kind of Civil Servant is this that only speaks for a minority of the people?  As a representative of a district it would be your duty to speak on behalf of your entire group and not a segregated section.  It would be in your best interest to make changes that soften any ill relations between all of the people you're representing, if you start treating only one group with special attention you will cause strain in your community from those you fail to be a mouthpiece for...



Unfortunately, Blacks have a VERY, VERY unique history in this country and there are a MULTITUDE of things that have been unique to Blacks that have never applied to ANY OTHER GROUP in this country.

Moreover, the U.S. chose to treat Blacks very specifically - so I think to bring about real, substantive change, you have to approach it with the same perspective.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

studen77 said:


> Doesn't even warrant a response. Well, it does. I'll quote someone else:
> "There's really two absolutes in the known universe - human stupidity and taxes. And I"m not sure about the latter.."


Like I said, you don't know shit.  You throw around terms without ever thinking about what they mean.

People like you are the biggest detriment to black Americans culture.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 21, 2007)

studen77 said:


> Unfortunately, Blacks have a VERY, VERY unique history in this country and there are a MULTITUDE of things that have been unique to Blacks that have never applied to ANY OTHER GROUP in this country.
> 
> Moreover, the U.S. chose to treat Blacks very specifically - so I think to bring about real, substantive change, you have to approach it with the same perspective.



and when blacks are now fighting for equality, how exactly would you want us to treat them very specifically (differently?)  seems kink of ironic dont you think?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 21, 2007)

If you are a disenfranchised black person ... Liberia is calling.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 22, 2007)

OK, yesterday, New Mexico Gov. Bill Richardson entered the race. Who knows anything about him???


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2007)

dg806 said:


> OK, yesterday, New Mexico Gov. Bill Richardson entered the race. Who knows anything about him???



I tea-bagged him a few times, but I don't know his favorite color or anything.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2007)

dg806 said:


> OK, yesterday, New Mexico Gov. Bill Richardson entered the race. Who knows anything about him???



I don't know anything about him, but I'll speculate.  

He comes from a Mexican-ridden state.  He's probably sold out to the "Hispanic vote" on many occasions.  He's also likely to bring that crap to the presidential race.  Pending some investigation, there's no way in hell I'd vote for him.


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I don't know anything about him, but I'll speculate.
> 
> He comes from a Mexican-ridden state.  He's probably sold out to the "Hispanic vote" on many occasions.  He's also likely to bring that crap to the presidential race.  Pending some investigation, there's no way in hell I'd vote for him.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I don't know anything about him, but I'll speculate.
> 
> He comes from a Mexican-ridden state.  He's probably sold out to the "Hispanic vote" on many occasions.  He's also likely to bring that crap to the presidential race.  Pending some investigation, there's no way in hell I'd vote for him.



his is hispanic isnt he?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> his is hispanic isnt he?



No clue.  If he is though, I'll need to see his green card before I'll consider voting for him.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 23, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> his is hispanic isnt he?


No ... he's a half breed.  He's a spanglish dude that tried to bullshit about being selected for the 1966 Major League Baseball amateur draft as a pitcher.  This guy has about as much chance as a fart in a wind-tunnel.

He is an old friend of DOMS' hero ... Clinton.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 23, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> He is an old friend of DOMS' hero ... Clinton.



That is all that needs to be said


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 23, 2007)

dg806 said:


> That is all that needs to be said



U. S. Ambassador to the United Nations AND U.S. Secretary of Energy till the end of Clinton's run.  Him and Clinton swaped spit ... BushCo fired him.


----------



## brogers (Jan 23, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> If you are a disenfranchised black person ... Liberia is calling.


 
+1


----------



## studen77 (Jan 23, 2007)

brogers said:


> +1



LIke I said before- I'll be *oddamned because Blacks have to way too much invested here ..this country was founded in Negro labour. Period. Hundreds of laws written specifcally to prevent freedom for blacks...Laws that supported,assisted and condoned domestic white terrorists..presidents, supreme court justices, senators etc. who were members of domestic terrorists groups bent on tyranny towards Blacks.

Allow me again to quote one of our forefathers, the Mr. David Walker, in his 'David Walker's Appeal to the Colored Citizens of the United States", Article IV, circa 1827-1830:

*"America is more our country than it is the whites- we have enriched it with our blood, and tears. The greatest riches in all America have arisen from our blood and tears:--and will they drive us from our property and homes, which we have earned with our blood?"*

You 'people' (not all, but the majority speaks) can get up there and talk that *hit about fighting 'evil' and 'tyranny' in the world..but I'll be damned if I don't get in gov't and expose you fraudulent, lying, murderous, racist ***** terrorists EVERY STEP OF THE WAY. And I say this to any Black members of the board THE BEST THING TO DO IN DEALING WITH THIS GROUP IS TO **FIRST AND FOREMOST** EXPOSE THEM - EXPOSE THEM FOR THEIR CRIMES AND SHED THAT LIGHT GOD'S JUSTICE ON EM- THAT ABSOLUTELY MUST BE DONE. **BEFORE COMMENCING ANY FIGHT FOR JUSTICE AND INDEPENDENCE, MAKE ABSOLUTELY SURE TO LET THE WORLD KNOW EXACTLY WHAT THESE PEOPLE ARE ALL ABOUT** (and again I never said 'all' whites as there are some VERY good white friends/acquaintances that I've made, but yet again, the majority speaks.)

Allow me to quote Mr. Walker once again from that sacred text:

*"But the Americans, their hearts have become almost seared, as with an hot iron, and God has nearly given them up to believe a lie in preference to the truth!!!...Can any thing be a great mockery of religion than the way in which it is conducted by the Americans?"*


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2007)

studen77 said:


> LIke I said before- I'll be *oddamned because Blacks have to way too much invested here ..this country was founded in Negro labour. Period.



  	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	  It's a good thing that whites, Asians, and Hispanics didn't do anything but sit around and sip Mint Juleps.

You, like most blacks, have way too high a sense of self-importance.  Have you actually read about where black slaves were used and how much?  No, you didn't.  You went to the same "African-American" studies class were you told that you call each other "brother" and "sister" because the Europeans only took African royalty (as if _that_ existed) as slaves; so you're all related royal blood.

And what would a _non-American_ know about blacks in American, anyway? Or are you really a *supremely* pretentious ass, Mr. "labo*u*r"?


----------



## studen77 (Jan 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It's a good thing that whites, Asians, and Hispanics didn't do anything but sit around and sip Mint Juleps.
> 
> You, like most blacks, have way too high a sense of self-importance.  Have you actually read about where black slaves were used and how much?  No, you didn't.  You went to the same "African-American" studies class were you told that you call each other "brother" and "sister" because the Europeans only took African royalty (as if _that_ existed) as slaves; so you're all related royal blood.
> 
> And what would a _non-American_ know about blacks in American, anyway? Or are you really a *supremely* pretentious ass, Mr. "labo*u*r"?



Hmm..I'm too busy looking at those tits you have in your sig. Nice pair on her.  But to answer your question no, not pretentious once bit. However, I sure as hell do know a great bit of this country's history that absolutely NO ONE has shown any interest to research.

Not only that, but it is such a tragedy that those of us in government are standing by silently while illegal immigrants are still given cart blanche access into this country - while Blacks have had their immigrant quota held to 0% from the time this country was founded to the late 1960's. 

We have been here prior to any other immigrant group in this country- the products, goods, services that Black labor produced is what this country's economy is founded on, as vertical industries and consumer markets were based on them. 

This while blacks were not allowed by law to compete with white labor or white businesses for hundreds of years. *Whites lament about Blacks getting 'handouts' and free government assistance after the civil rights movement- this while the government codified, supported and maintained white only laws in every state, and barred blacks from competing at any level for HUNDREDS of years. These laws and social customs were and continue to serve as affirmative action programs, set-asides, and quotas for whites only.*


----------



## studen77 (Jan 23, 2007)

I didn't even wanna go here. I think Obama will drop out of the race because reality will slap him in his chalky, sullen face. Racism is endemic to this society and always has been. LOL...funny that a guy almost 50 years old has managed to bullshit himself otherwise.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2007)

So you're not even from this country, and you may not even live here.  

Why am I not surprised?

So, supplanting one form of racism with another is good?  Sure...


----------



## maniclion (Jan 23, 2007)

studen77 said:


> We have been here prior to any other immigrant group in this country- the products, goods, services that Black labor produced is what this country's economy is founded on, as vertical industries and consumer markets were based on them.




I have black ancestors, i also have Irish ancestors, I have Native American ancestors......fact of the matter is that not one of my ancestors were born with silver spoons in their mouths

Every fucking one of my ancestors broke their backs to help build this country.......The blacks slaved in Mississippi coton fields, the Irish moved away from Boston when they were considered second class citizens they helped slave on the railroad that helped connect the country...they eventually settled in Leadington Missouri where they slaved in lead mines for measly earnings barely enough to feed the 11 children they had, my native american people well they had it bad all around, especially my cherokee tribe who had to walk with bleeding feed to Oklohoma where one of the women met one of my Great,great grandfathers who was breaking his back daily farming land to feed fat rich bastards then the dust bowl hit and instead of heading to Cali where ost Okies were treated lke second class citizens they moved north to that same mining town my Irish folks were, they began to slave in those mines too.  Then you had my fur trading French people who got little respect cause they were French and my Great Grand father had it worse because he had married an Osage squaw.......don't forget my mothers Father a Jewish man living in St. Louis married to a negro from Mississippi that really caused him grief, he eventually moved down to that Mining area to be an accountant for one of the mining companies......all of this culminated in my paternal Great Grandfather sending one of his sons to college to be an engineer...he graduated came back to that own worked as a civil engineer built one bridge that still stands today and then ended up working for the mining co. making sure the mines were structurally sound........my fathers dad luckily got a job slaving for Ford on an assembly line until he retired.  My moms dad bootlegged during prohibition, then opened a tavern afterwards.......then 2 of my Uncles were drafted to Vietnam...slaves for the military....when they came back neither one of them were right in the head, my Uncle Sunny suffers from severe flash backs and pain from the grenade shrapnel he took in the side when a VC tossed a grenade in his tent while he was sleeping he roll over three times and laid on top of his tent mate taking most of the blast they deemed it too risky to remove it all, my Uncle Philip ended up blowing his brains out a few months before I was born....

So don't tell me that this nation was solely built upon the blood sweat and tears of the African American you god damned mother fucker....


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 23, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> Don King?


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 23, 2007)

studen77 said:


> I didn't even wanna go here. I think Obama will drop out of the race because reality will slap him in his chalky, sullen face. Racism is endemic to this society and always has been. LOL...funny that a guy almost 50 years old has managed to bullshit himself otherwise.



you mean the same endemic racism that produced a man half-black and half-white almost 50 years ago? or the endemic racism that elected him a U.S. senator?

It is true racism played a big factor in this countries early start. are things things really so bad today?  how am i, a terrorist? in what way have i pushed your people down?  this is a day and age when blacks hold, and are capable of holding the highest positions in the military and government.  the only person who has ever mentioned race as a factor when it comes to obama is yourself.  the rest of us on this board either would vote for him regardless of race, or not vote for him based on some other standard. you really need to re-evaluate this country and your obvious racism towards it.  with each of your posts i read, more and more, i am required to question your brightness.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 23, 2007)

maniclion said:


> So don't tell me that this nation was solely built upon the blood sweat and tears of the African American you god damned mother fucker....



   

this shit is too funny. sometimes, on occasion manic, you are an artist with words


----------

